# white bass fishing at night?



## Empty_Stringer (Jun 3, 2004)

I am new to freshwater fishing in general and have the following question: if I took my boat up the creek channel on the local lake (Georgetown) at night and hung some floater lights off the side, would this be a good way to catch a few white bass?

Author's note: the primary goal of this trip would be to hang out and have a few cold ones with an old friend, I am jsut trying to figure out a way to catch a dew fish in the process. 

TIA.


----------



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

Done it in deeper water on Conroe with great results. Don't see why not!


----------



## Empty_Stringer (Jun 3, 2004)

so what do I look for on the graph to find the right spot? will bait and fish show up well enough on the sonar to find them?

sorry if this is a dumb question, but I am woefully ignorant regarding freshwater fishing (using the sonar seems to be something I need a remedial lesson in).


----------



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

Empty_Stringer said:


> so what do I look for on the graph to find the right spot? will bait and fish show up well enough on the sonar to find them?
> 
> sorry if this is a dumb question, but I am woefully ignorant regarding freshwater fishing (using the sonar seems to be something I need a remedial lesson in).


Yes, generally you will see bait and/or fish on a sonar. Not sure if the White bass are keying on bait this time of year. They generally have other priorities this time of year. You would defiately see the fish on graphs.


----------



## Empty_Stringer (Jun 3, 2004)

Thanks, Enviro!


----------



## Samson (Aug 21, 2007)

Might be easier to find the fish around docks with lights. I've never fished Lake Georgetown but this method works very well on Lake Travis. Unfortunately the whites don't usually start showing up till April/May on Travis. Live minnows work best!


----------



## Empty_Stringer (Jun 3, 2004)

I figured we would throw some minnows in the live well.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Fish structure with live minnows (Docks, drop-offs, underwater trees, stumps) and worst case scenario is you end up catching some crappie. Everytime we do this we always end up catching at least 1 LMB and several fryin cats.

In fact, I have a LMB mounted on my office wall that came from a trip just like this. Ultra-light set up with 4lb test, spilt shot weight and small crappie hook. Not the biggest bass in the world but I mounted him just for the story. 9lb bass on a ultra-light with 4lb mono, under green lights and using the tail of a minnow the previous crappie tore up. 20 minute fight and nice net job by my dad. That fish spooled me twice and I'm just lucky the knot held on the spool! 

Good luck on your trip... you never know what might happen at night under the lights.


----------



## Empty_Stringer (Jun 3, 2004)

SV, thanks for the rigging tips, that was going to be my next question.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

I night fished on Lake Livingston for three years at night. Fished for Whites and Stripers. Did very well under lights and caught a lot of fish. Started in April and fished through September.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

empty stringer, I was waiting to see if lone eagle would post a reply. He has told me about some of his night adventures, even got me ready to do some night fishing this year. I have heard some good stories in the past, but haven't been able to do any good myself.....but that was because I didn't have the right equipment....that may change this year. good luck


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

For those that may not know, fishing with lights at night is moore to draw the baitfish in which draws the fish in also. not so that you can see what you are doing.
My experiences consisted of using floating lights first. Worked to an expent. 
Then we put lights out hanging over the side but not touching the water. They were powered by 12 volt batteries. This was even better. Had to continually recharge the batteries after each use.
Next, I installed four (4), 500 watt halogen lights to the boat shinning into the water and powered them with a generator.This was the best set up. 
Pulled the baitfish in much faster; thus bringing the baitfish in faster.
Only drawback was the noise of the generator. It did not seem to bother my customers though as we "Always" caught lots of fish.
Have heard that the Green Lights, that have been on the market quite some time now work even better but have never used then. I wish you good Luck if you try either of these or even another way.


----------



## Empty_Stringer (Jun 3, 2004)

thanks for all the input, guys!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

you need to go upstream right now.. fishing lights on the main lake for white(sandies) and crappie is not the best chioce by far. upstream, creeks, channels, the shallows, sandbars(sandbass ie.whitebass), points, humps etc should be your target areas.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

LE that's my plan for this year...glad to hear it worked for you.

Empty,

That technique works extremely well for crappie...at least in the areas I fish. Take some crappie minnows with you and you may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Thats my plan this year. I have a 2 Light 1000W each light setup that I use down at the bay and plan on setin up at the island or the lump for some night action. LE you are right its all about attractin the bait.


----------



## Young Gun (Feb 23, 2010)

it works very well on lake houston i did this almost every year for a while. usually best mid-spring to late fall fishing under lights on docks and with floating lights over deep humps or points. good way to land lots of white,hybrids and even a few crappie here and there. also tried this on somerville same results


----------

